# MESsing around with gloves



## jonathan (Jan 5, 2008)

Well as I await my MES to arrive, I'm continuing to stock up and prepare (and having fun being a goof and building up the excitement too).

Today's item was the glove. I was originally planning on picking up some welding gloves, when it occurred to me "Wait a sec, I'm not grilling, and not only am I smoking I'm using an electric smoker that won't even hit 300 degrees. What am I thinking going with welding gloves."

So out went that idea and I started reading, and the reason I love this site and other sites on the web was made clear as folk were talking about various gloves you could wear while cutting the meat or pulling it, and which would clean up quick. A good few people recommended Raichlen's gloves at Amazon, but in the end I went with these gloves from Galeton for a couple reasons.

1. Raichlen's gloves looked a bit too large in the hand and at least one reviewed said they were a bit too stiff. 2. I like finding things at least a little off the beaten track.

Has anyone else picked up the Galeton gloves? Regardless I'll toss up a review once I've got em and have gotten a chance to see how they feel when new, and how well they wear in.


----------



## richtee (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, your first assumption was valid, and you may not have issues with high temps with an MES, but when I gotta remove my ECB's body and extract the firepan to de-ash during a long smoke, the welder's gloves DO come in handy. I dunno if this has to be done with an MES tho.

And the being a goof part made me smile   :{)


----------



## jonathan (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, gotta be proud of being a goof sometimes. 

And found a link to these gloves which so far seem to be the cheapest reasonably thick neoprene gloves I've seen. Can't beat the price if they're decent to use.

(Can you tell I'm impatient to get the MES and get to smoking?)


----------



## richtee (Jan 5, 2008)

Do you know you won't have to grab a 500Â° wood pan? Those gloves will be fine for racks and such tho.


----------



## jonathan (Jan 5, 2008)

I shouldn't have to. You toss in new wood using a tube you insert and invert from the side, and I'll be able to let the woodpan cool a bit before needing to clean it I suspect.

That said, with the Galeton at least after I posted my first note up here I found a site with BBQ types talking about moving their hot coals and still hot racks directly with the Galeton gloves and them lasting a few years doing that. I admit that makes me feel even better about the choice. Can't imagine I'll be putting the gloves to that severe test.


----------



## reents (Jan 5, 2008)

This appears to look like the gloves Electrical Company personal use and if it is is this is a heavy duty type glove but not sure how heat from meat would  protect your hands from this other words your hands may get hot.
I do not believe you would want to use them on anything hot for insulated means diffrent thing to diffrent people. in this case they may be insulated for electrial power only and if you can follow me.
anyway try them if they work out great if not you learned one of many lessons.


----------



## jonathan (Jan 5, 2008)

On the learning lessons, that is much of my view. The first bit of time will be getting familiar with an electric (as I've never used one before). Heck, I don't think I've ever even had an electric stove. And besides, I'll be able to test it and give a verdict for the forum here, so if it doesn't work out I'll consider it a worthwhile sacrifice to aid the common good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Still from the reviews on the kamado site, sounds like others have tried the same pair in a chunk and wood smoker to transfer the coals around and had no problems. I'll give you the first hand assessment once I've gotten to use them a few times.

Jonathan


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.labsafety.com/search/black+knight/12577/

I use these for pulling meat and handling smoker racks.  Love them.   They last a long time and are pretty cheap......$3.50 per pair.


----------



## longshot (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a litle input on the welding gloves.  I bought a pair from Harbor Freight and still burned my finger dumping the chip box.  Doggone chinese comunists!!! you'd think they'd take a little more pride in their work, I mean after all they make like $1.75 a day sheesh!


----------



## jonathan (Jan 7, 2008)

Good find Joe. I'll have to try those after the Galetons wear out to give a comparison.

(I'll hopefully have the Galetons to test out by this weekend.)

Jonathan


----------

